# Silverfish in ceiling light



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

Silverfish need moisture to survive. your landlord may be more willing to help fix a moisture problem then a pest problem... maybe.. I guess that depends on the landlord. 

in any case you want to eliminate the source of the moisture:



Eliminate sources of excessive moisture such as faulty plumbing and condensation. Silverfish love the humidity.
Using a dehumidifier will reduce the moisture content of the air that is essential to silverfish survival. Other dehumidify methods include:
Ventilate closed rooms and attics
Eliminate standing water
Run an air conditioner
 
get rid of food sources, keep a clean space and store pantry food in tight containers.

Raid isn't going to be the right pesticide to use. you want a residual pesticide. your easiset option is to goto the hardware store and get ortho home defense max. follow the lable and spray around the outside of your whole place, including around the foundation, door and windows.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Most states have "Tenant Rights" online. Standard procedure is to have pest control on a monthly basis. Its difficult in a multi unit building to be pest free without this.

I'd be taking photos and confronting the owner.


----------



## PoleCat (Sep 2, 2009)

As much as you are seeing them I would wager that no amount of insecticide of any sort is going to work. Sounds like a major infestation of the entire property.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Silverfish love cotton. Look at any cotton clothing for very small holes eaten in the material. A high moisture content area is their "beach vacation home" type environment. One trick I used was to roll up any printed material similar to newspaper, dampen it, and set in a dark area near a high humidity environment. I had them in a closet that was in a bath area-therefore high humidity even with a vent fan. After the dampened material has been there overnight take it out and burn it or spray an insect killer on it then discard. Those little buggers love to crawl into that dampened newsprint to eat it then bed down in this newsprint.


----------

